# Total newbie- with total newbie.. dont knows??? fencing/ portable?



## wannabchick (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I just got two little adorable doelings.. nigerian dwarfs/ one is 6 days old/Bella and another will be two weeks old on Saturday/Boochi

 They are precious.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Thinking of what to do about fencing in the future.  I keep reading... cattle panels, then not to do that, then get stock panels, then dont, then get combination panels, then dont.. LOL

My goal.. which I did read so many post here, to be able to get some panels.. about 6 of them and move them around every few days.  But which panels fromTSC????

Their are so many to choose from????? Love the post and idea about the panels and connecting them together with dog swivels..

Then what size Dog Swivels do I purchase

Was thinking about the electric netting... but not so sure about that??

Help.. what should I do???
thanks so much
xoxoxo


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 12, 2011)

From Syracuse NY.  Your little ones are very adorable. New myself so I can't answer fencing ?. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 12, 2011)

We have the electric net fencing from Premier One.  It works great, but you need to train your goats to it.  It doesn't take long - just an hour or so, and it is very easy to move.  It is expensive initially, and I don't think Nigerians require that strong a fence, but the ease in moving it may make it worth it in the long run.  We have LaManchas and move the fence every 3 weeks or so.  

When training to the fence, the goats will stay well away from the fence for a few days.  It is also helpful if they have some place to flee where they are not surrounded by the fence.  We connected the electric fence to a premanently fenced yard at first.  After a few days, though, they know not to touch the fence and they are also not hesitant to go into that area.  When we trained our dogs to the same fence, they had no place to flee, and they just stood in the middle of the fenced area for a few days.  Now, they go right up to it, but they know not to touch.  Sounds awful, but I have shocked myself to see what it is like.  It doesn't really hurt, but it is VERY surprising! (even when you know it's coming).

Good luck!


----------



## wannabchick (May 12, 2011)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> We have the electric net fencing from Premier One.  It works great, but you need to train your goats to it.  It doesn't take long - just an hour or so, and it is very easy to move.  It is expensive initially, and I don't think Nigerians require that strong a fence, but the ease in moving it may make it worth it in the long run.  We have LaManchas and move the fence every 3 weeks or so.
> 
> When training to the fence, the goats will stay well away from the fence for a few days.  It is also helpful if they have some place to flee where they are not surrounded by the fence.  We connected the electric fence to a premanently fenced yard at first.  After a few days, though, they know not to touch the fence and they are also not hesitant to go into that area.  When we trained our dogs to the same fence, they had no place to flee, and they just stood in the middle of the fenced area for a few days.  Now, they go right up to it, but they know not to touch.  Sounds awful, but I have shocked myself to see what it is like.  It doesn't really hurt, but it is VERY surprising! (even when you know it's coming).
> 
> Good luck!


thank you both... and Cara- which one did you get from premeir and which energizer???? would love to know.. 
also when you say.. permenantly fenced yard.. you mean you put around a yard that was fenced.. or connected it off one fenced wall?? sorry I got confused..
xoxoox


----------



## Chirpy (May 12, 2011)

Your babies are adorable!

Most goats will respect an electric fence but some don't.  

Nigis are notorious for getting through really small spaces... smaller than you think.  So, if you go with metal fencing you need to make sure that the holes are very small.  

On warm nights my Nigis are locked safely up in the chicken run.  It has 6 ft. high 2x4 welded wire fencing that's buried in the ground.  They have their own shelter in there and toys to play on.






Goats that have things to play on, under and around are less likely to try and escape their fencing area.  That is also very true for goats having companions to be with.  Happy, content goats with a friend are less likely to go through your fences.

On really cold, stormy nights they are locked in the barn with the big goats.  I have a large outdoor fenced area for them to all play in with wooden posts cemented into the ground every 8 feet and chainlink.  There are 2x4s running across the top (to keep the big goats from climbing and leaning on it) and 2x4s running across the bottom (to keep all goats - especially the Nigis) from going under it.

Goats LOVE to rub against fencing ... it feels so good to scratch their sides and heads.  So, fencing takes a beating.  If you don't use electric fencing - then overkill from the beginning is better than trying to continually fix the fence that wasn't installed correctly at the beginning.  Once a goat gets through a fence.. they try even harder next time so don't let them get through to begin with.


----------

